# clover planting questions



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd like to reduce my time cutting the grass and also give the bee something by planting the side yard, maybe 80 x 150, with clover. I have a local source for seed.

Right now the "lawn" is just reclaimed field I've been moving for a few years. What's the best way to get this established? I'd like to avoid plowing if possible, there is an old poorly installed (ie: shallow) and abandoned leach field there. Discing is possible, though.

Whats the best time to seed? Any other help you can offer?


----------



## dixie_beek (Aug 4, 2009)

Bodhi said:


> I'd like to reduce my time cutting the grass and also give the bee something by planting the side yard, maybe 80 x 150, with clover. I have a local source for seed.
> 
> Right now the "lawn" is just reclaimed field I've been moving for a few years. What's the best way to get this established? I'd like to avoid plowing if possible, there is an old poorly installed (ie: shallow) and abandoned leach field there. Discing is possible, though.
> 
> Whats the best time to seed? Any other help you can offer?


My seed people down here in the south say that it is best to sow or drill inoculated white dutch clover seed the day before a good frost is on the ground. So, after I've harvested my dried summer corn, I will disc and cultivate while waiting for that first frost. They say that once you get it established, you can use it as a natural green growing mulch for anything you want to grow. Just bust a row through the clover and plant. I guess this is what they call low or no tillage farming?


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I planted some white dutch last year in oct. it came up fine and made a good stand this spring. But i think in New York it's going to be spring before you can plant.The soil will have to be disc before you can get good germirnation.You can do this now and sow the seed in spring on top of the snow. But i don't know we don't have snow. 
_______________________________


----------

